# My wifes new pride and joy



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool new flower my wife put in this year, it is a bi-annual and quite beautiful when it blooms. Anyone care to guess what it is?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> Cool new flower my wife put in this year, it is a bi-annual and quite beautiful when it blooms. Anyone care to guess what it is?


It's digitalis or commonly known as Foxglove


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That was fast, good job!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

if you let the seed heads stand and self sow you will have them coming up every year.....
and the the variety that you have, will flower on the 1st year it grows.... I think its cal called pink pixie.....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I always liked that type of flower.
Cool pic thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cool beans Mark ~
I tried to plant some once , but I don't think they like our climate where I live...
:lol:


----------



## Connor002 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice work by your wife . . . they are beautiful . . . 
all the credits goes to her . . . pay my regards to her .


----------

